# July Antique Medicine Contest- win a pontilled medicine



## GuntherHess (Jul 7, 2009)

To promote interest in antique medicine bottles and to generally have fun I am running a July contest. To have a chance at winning all you need to do is post a photo or advertisement for the weirdest old medicine bottle you can think of. 
 Anyone is welcome to try. If it works out ok I hope to do more similar contests.
 Enjoy.

 http://antiquemedicines.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=48


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 7, 2009)

I think it's a great idea! Too bad it's happening on a rival forum![] Just kidding.. I'll see what I can find out there in the wacky, quacky med world..


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 7, 2009)

I dont consider it a rival forum. It is not intended to be a general bottle site or social forum like ABN. The majority of readers so far do not even post (although they are certainly welcome if they have positive info to add). It is mostly a site to archive information about antique medicine bottles. The ABN site is great but sometimes it is so busy that things get missed or quickly buried.
 I considered doing a blog but I prefer a format where others can add and ask questions. 
 It also gives me a way to host fun stuff like contests that I enjoy doing.
 Its a hobby , its supposed to be fun and interesting.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 7, 2009)

Someone asked if a shard or broken bottle was ok for the contest.
 The bottle does not need to be whole, you just need to be able to recongnize what the product was.
 We arent judging the bottle itself , just the weird product.
 The bottle or advertisement is just proof that the product existed and was an antique.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 7, 2009)

Does it have to be American? or in the English language?


----------



## cc6pack (Jul 7, 2009)

Great idea Gunther, here's my entry


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 7, 2009)

It does not have to be American. The rules are posted.
 http://antiquemedicines.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=48
 Entries do need to be posted in that thread on the Antique Medicines forum to count.
 Please state the embossing or name of product in the post so everyone knows what your entry is.


----------



## glass man (Jul 7, 2009)

RULES SAY THE PERSON DOES NOT HAVE TO OWN THE BOTTLE. SO DOES A BOTTLE OFF EBAY COUNT? JAMIE


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 7, 2009)

DOES A BOTTLE OFF EBAY COUNT?

 yes, but in theory you should ask the owner if you can use thier photos.
 Do as I say , not as I do...[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 7, 2009)

Also I should say I dont mind if people change thier entries before the end of the contest.
 You can edit your post as you see fit. So if you dont like your first entry you can revise it.
 Just be sure to only make one post though.

 BTW...At the moment JoeTheCrow appears to be winning by default[]


----------



## jdogrulz (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice forum that you made there Gunterhess. I am glad to see that you got more time on your hands now. I remember when we emailed each other and I showed you my auction site and forum and you were tied up at the time and was unable to help at that time.


> It is mostly a site to archive information about antique medicine bottles.


 There are defiantly better ways to  archive info and retrieve it rather than creating a forum. You can easily incorporate a QSL data base into a website for example. If you need any help with QSL or anything else just hollar.....Great job[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 7, 2009)

Up up and away! with Rheumatism


 Rheumatism cure


----------



## cc6pack (Jul 7, 2009)

Gunther

 Didn't realize you had to post to the other site, just got it posted.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> its supposed to be fun and interesting.


 

 Word[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 8, 2009)

I saw some great entries have been posted so far.
 http://antiquemedicines.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=48


----------



## annie44 (Jul 8, 2009)

I couldn't figure out how to get my picture posted on the contest site......Help!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 8, 2009)

Click on the post a reply button. 
 Below the text box is a tab for UPLOAD ATTACHMENT.
 Select that. BROWSE to the file name on your PC and select the file.
 Click the ADD THE FILE button.
 Note the max file size is about 200K I think.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 8, 2009)

I'll give it a another try.....I think that is what I did but it didn't work.....


----------



## annie44 (Jul 8, 2009)

Got it, thanks!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 9, 2009)

I put mine in."Seek and thou shall find"


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 13, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Deadline for entries tomorrow*

The entry phase of the July Medicine contest ends tomorrow at 9:00PM EST.
 All entries must be posted by then on the website.

 http://antiquemedicines.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=48


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 14, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Deadline for entries tomorrow*

C-mon folks.. 1 hour to go..!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 15, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

Voting is open for the July Antique Medicine Bottle contest.
 Thanks to all those who entered.
 You dont have to have an entry to vote (but you do need to be registered).
 One vote per member. You have about a week to vote before it ends and prize is awarded. If I got anyones entry incorrect , let me know.


 http://antiquemedicines.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=64&start=0


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 15, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

So far everyone is tied for last place[]
 http://antiquemedicines.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=64


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 15, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

It's a tough choice! I'm gonna mull it over for a few days..[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 15, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

me too[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

S@#$%^t I have to start some campaigning !!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 15, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

did you have those folks pose for you ??? []


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 15, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

My guess was it was an old photo from when he was running for board of education, dog catcher, or some similar public office. I could be wrong though.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 15, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

Dog catcher.. I lost. Some guy with no moustache won.. now I know what I did wrong..


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 16, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

... so far Wilkie is kicking butt with 4 votes
 Charlie and Lobey are tied for second with 2 each.
 There are 38 registered members so lots more votes to be had... 
 learn from congress ... pander to the voters[]
 http://antiquemedicines.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=64


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 17, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*


----------



## glass man (Jul 17, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

I KEPT DRAGGING AND COULD NOT DECIDE ON THE ONE I WANTED! THERE ARE THREE THAT I HAD IN MIND AND TWO OF EM ARE IN THE CONTEST! THE OLE DON'T PUT OFF TODAY WHAT YOU CAN DO LATTER OR SOMEN LIKE THAT APPLIES TO ME NOT EVEN BEING IN THE CONTEST! I GOT TO QUIT BEING SUCH A PROCASTRATION KINDA PERSON ! DANG I WANTED THAT COIN! WELL I HAVE VOTED AND FEEL LIKE THE PROUD AMERICAN I AM! JAMIE


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 17, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*



> I GOT TO QUIT BEING SUCH A PROCASTRATION KINDA PERSON ! DANG I WANTED THAT COIN! WELL I HAVE VOTED AND FEEL LIKE THE PROUD AMERICAN I AM! JAMIE


 
 You will have another chance. Since we had a pretty good response I will do another contest in August. I'll try to come up with a decent prize for you to try for Jamie[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 18, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

Man, I should have entered!  I forgot I had a resource I could have used.  Who won??  Let us know when the next contest starts, Gunth!  Congrats to whoever won.  There were some good entries.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 18, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

The winner wont be known until monday...but there seem to be some indications of the way its going[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 18, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

Oh.  I have to admit I wasn't really keeping up with this thread. It's a good one, though!


----------



## glass man (Jul 18, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*



> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      THANK YOU ,THANK YOU ,THANK YOU! I AM GONNA START NOW GETTING PIC. TOGETHER! JAMIE


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 18, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*



> GONNA START NOW GETTING PIC. TOGETHER!


 
 You (and I) dont know what the contest will be yet[]


----------



## glass man (Jul 18, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

YEP: DON'T KNOW.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 19, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

Dont forget tomorrow is last day to vote in July medicine bottle contest.
 http://antiquemedicines.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=64&start=0&view=viewpoll

 currently Charlie is leading with 6 and Wilkie is a close second.
 less than half the registered members have voted.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 20, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

The post says 8:14PM EST but that is the LATEST it will end.
 I may chose to end it some random time before that so dont plan to be a last minute sniper. Vote now if you plan to vote.
 I am going to have to think hard about the voting method for the next contest to make sure it is fair and people dont just create accounts just to vote. Not that anyone would do that.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

Or get tons of friends to register just to vote.As you can see I have no friends [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

Hahahahahahahahahah! I have reason to live []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 20, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 20, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

Thank you Matt for the fun contest and the generous prize, thank you everyone who voted for my entry, and thank you Mister Wolcott for the insanely wacky advertisement!!! [][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

Congrats Chuck,I knew that one would win.It is wild!
  why to go Chuck![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

Oh you didn't win? I thought you were giving an acceptance speech bhahahah! sorry  good luck though


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 20, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

..acceptance speech, concession speech.. what's the difference!? [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

I ind of feel like that guy on the add right now


----------



## athometoo (Jul 20, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

congrats charlie , hope its a good one . got a package in the mail today with n.j address , wonder who?[] one good turn deserves another . thanks buddy gonna put it in a place of honor .       sam


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 20, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

Thanks to all those who posted entries. I think Charlie won based on the creepy visual of that ad but the medicine name was fairly odd too. Wilkie came in a very respectable 2nd with the Bayer Heroin. I actually thought quite a few of the medicines posted were weird.
 It seemed that folks focused on the ads more than the actual medicines (probably what the ad makers intended and I didnt really consider).
 If people have recommendations for the august contest you can either post your comments or PM me privately.


----------



## glass man (Jul 21, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

THANK YOU MATT FOR A FUN CONTEST! WAY TO GO CHARLIE AND TIM!!!!!   JUST TO THROW ONE OUT WHAT ABOUT THE MOST INTERESTING ,STRANGE,LONGEST? WELL SOMEN! EMBOSSING ON A 100 + YEAR OLD PATENT MEDICINE? AND THIS TIME THE ACTUAL BOTTLE HAS TO BE POSTED AND NO ADS. [MAYBE THE BOTTLE CAN COME FROM A WEBSITE AND NOT BELONG TO YOU] THAT WAY WE GET TO SEE BOTTLES! JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 21, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

I think it would be nice to be able to use ads again for the next contest.  Some don't have the bottles or can't find a picture of the bottles being advertised.  I'm looking forward to the next one!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 21, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

My computer seems to be working now (fingers crossed).  That sounds like a good idea, Lobey.  That would be a fun project.  Matt seems to be a fair judge.  It would have to be someone fair, of course, couldn't be someone like me with obvious leanings.


----------



## glass man (Jul 22, 2009)

*RE: July Antique Medicine Contest- Voting is Open*

LOBES LOVE THE NOT BEING JUDGED ON SPELLING ETC. AND THINK WHAT YOU SUGGEST IS A GREAT  IDEAR! IT WOULD GET PEOPLE TO STUDYING AND LEARNING BOUT PAT. MEDS. SOME OF US THOUGH ,WHO COLLECT PAT. MEDS. OR HAVE AND ALREADY KNOW A GOOD DEAL ABOUT THIS TOPIC WOULD HAVE AN  ADVANTAGE OVER,INK,SODA,MILK,ETC. COLLECTORS OR THOSE THAT KNOW LITTLE BOUT THE SUBJECT.   LIKE I SAID THOUGH LOVE THE IDEA AND WHO KNOWS WHAT GREAT FACTS MAY BE BROUGHT TO LIGHT! THE MOST OUTLANDISH CLAIMS WOULD BE HARD AS MOST ALL CURED BOUT EVERYTHING!               JUST TO THROW OUT ANOTHER IDEA OR CAN BE INCOPERATED INTO YOUR IDEA SOMEWAY:MAYBE THE MOST STRANGE,WEIRD ,OR INTERESTING EMBOSSING ON A PAT. MED. THE ENTRANTS HAVE TO SHOW AN ACTUAL BOTTLE WITH THE EMBOSSING. ALONG WITH THE HISTORY OF THE PAT. MED.BOTTLE ,WHAT IT CONTAINED,WHO PUT IT OUT ETC. MAYBE NOT IN ONE'S OWN COLLECTION ,BUT A PICTURE GOTTEN FROM SOMEWHERE. WHAT EVER MATT COMES UP WITH HOPE BOTTLE PICS. WOULD BE INVOLVED.                OH YEAH! THANK YOU MATT FOR THE CONTEST AND WAY TO GO CHARLIE,TIM, AND ALL! JAMIE


----------

